# Hi Standard Sentinel



## bcd02 (Jun 6, 2012)

My father recently bought a Hi Standard Sentinel, as well as several other firearms, from a friends widow who was selling all of his firearms. My father is more into collecting than shooting, whereas I actually want to shoot.
I have been looking for a good 22 revolver for a little while now and have been having a hard time finding one that was something I wanted for a good price.
The sentinel is a 2" model with a bobbed hammer. Basically a CCW style pistol even though its only 22. 
Ideally I would want a pistol with something like a 3-4" barrel and a full hammer, but since I will probably be able to buy the sentinel from my father for a decent price I think I will just go with it.
I am currious how much I should pay him for it.
It has not been shot much, but has been scratched up some around the cylinder and top of the frame. It is blued with plastic grips, and like I said 2" barrel and bobbed hammer.
Anyone have any clue what this is worth?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

$60-75 in the condition described with an altered hammer


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

You are looking for a shooter so appearance should not matter much, so 70-90 $ should be fair to you both.....JJ


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the value of that model, but I do own a couple of Hi-Standard .22s. They made a very good low-end firearm for a long time, making a lot of good, cheap rifles for companies like Sears and Western Auto. They also sold some match grade .22 semi-auto pistols and bolt action rifles to the Army and National Guard. 

I would recommend purchasing any Hi-Standard that has not been abused and can be had for a decent price.


----------



## bcd02 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations.
Hopefully I'll be able to talk him down to around $75 then, he seams to think it's worth more like $200.
I may pay him that much even if it is too much just because its in family, but less would be better for me.

Also just to be clear about the pistol. The bobbed hammer is a design feature, this model of the pistol was produced that way, it was not an alteration.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

bcd02 said:


> ....Also just to be clear about the pistol. The bobbed hammer is a design feature, this model of the pistol was produced that way, it was not an alteration.


i stand corrected, i didnt think that any of the sentinels came with a spurless hammer, but upon further research it looks like snubbie produced from 1957-59 were in fact spurless, in 1960 they went to the traditional hammer

thanks for pointing this out to me.... (avid collector of the hi standard double nine and double nine convertibles here)


----------



## bcd02 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yup.
The one I'm talking about is a R101. Produced somewhere between 56 and 59 I think.
I have to say cocking this pistol is a beast after you do it a dozen times, it really wears out th skin on your fingers. 
I think I'm going to try to find a regular hammer to have installed on this pistol.
I don't want it for CCW so there is really no purpose in having the bobbed hammer. 
The da trigger pull isnt bad but is pretty heavy so I plan on mostly shooting it sa. The sa trigger pull is somewhat heavy but really short and crisp and I like it.


----------



## dkool180 (Oct 20, 2012)

Greetings all
Just the other day bought a Sentinel R-102 from a guy who also has one of these snub nose bobed hammer models. It seemed to be a nice gun, but is single action ?? 
Anyone know if this gun was made as SA or is there something wrong with it? Cool as it would be to have it seems like it might be impossible to repair. 

Hope someone is still following this thread, thanks for your input


----------

